# How much brake fluid does a 1998 Maxima SE (manual) take?



## etotipaya (Jul 13, 2006)

And what is the best out there that you guys would recommend?


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

use DOT3 and you probably don't need more than a quart depending on what you are doing.


----------



## etotipaya (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, Im going to change my brake fluid altogether. After some research I found that ATE is a very good one to use. I just need to know exactly how much I might need.


----------



## etotipaya (Jul 13, 2006)

anyone, please tell me how much i need to buy...!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

buy at least two quarts...
I've done a non-ABS car with half a quart before, but if you screw up and suck the master cylinder dry (easy to do), you'll run out before you finish the system on one quart.

An ABS-equipped car will take at least 1 qt. usually about 1 1/2 do be done right.


----------

